# Report Spam



## Nancy (Sep 5, 2017)

How do we now report a post as spam?   Guess I'm blind, but can't find it.  Thanks. 

ps.  There are several spam posts out there, I think in Buying and Selling


----------



## presley (Sep 5, 2017)

If you look at the bottom of your post, it says Nancy, how long ago you post and has a Report button next to that. You would use that Report button in the spam posts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 5, 2017)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages. This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.

In this case, under Reading/Searching Messages: 

Bring a post to the attention of TUGBBS Staff


----------



## RX8 (Sep 5, 2017)

Off topic slightly, it appears that it is the same persistent spammer who keeps creating id's and posting their spam. It is always the same - include a "poll" that has two options, both the same, and the post itself is full of nonsensical sentences.


----------



## theo (Sep 6, 2017)

RX8 said:


> ...it appears that it is the same persistent spammer who keeps creating id's and posting their spam. It is always the same - include a "poll" that has two options, both the same, and the post itself is full of nonsensical sentences.



I've noticed this as well, although TUG BBS Mods / Admin are certainly quite vigilant in sending them promptly packing (Thanks, Doug!).

What do you think the purpose of the oddball "polls" might be in those incoherent, English-language "challenged" posts? Just a "head count" to monitor whether the junk is even being read at all? Some other more nefarious intent or purpose?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

You guys never see dozens of posts a week that get automatically thrown into the moderation queue thanks to XF's spam detection.  For instance, posts from newbies that include links are trapped automatically and don't get seen publicly until approved by a staff member.

Unfortunately some of the bad guys have discovered our Xenforo bulletin board software's built-in spam checks are not applied in the polls section of posts .


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

Can you restrict new guests from starting polls? Just reported a similar thread this morning.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 10, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you restrict new guests from starting polls? Just reported a similar thread this morning.


Nope, not as presently configured.  Would take a somewhat major rebuild of our usergroups.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

You could always consider switching it back like it was under vBulletin where only admins and mods could create polls?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 10, 2017)

Have discussed this with the Boss.  So far he wants to leave it open to everybody so as not to discourage posting.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 14, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You could always consider switching it back like it was under vBulletin where only admins and mods could create polls?


Just had to kill another handful of these bogus spam posts with polls this morning.  (Thanks for reporting them, everybody.  Keep up the good work!)

Believe it or not, Xenforo only gives the admins a control over who can REPLY to polls, not who can CREATE them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> Believe it or not, Xenforo only gives the admins a control over who can REPLY to polls, not who can CREATE them.


That seems odd. Perhaps there is some type of add on or extension that would provide this ability?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 14, 2017)

yea, its rather bizarre...perhaps something they will address in a future patch/release.


----------

